# Do cats...



## highlandponygirl (27 November 2016)

...ever grow out of the 'mauling toilet roll' stage? 

My bathroom was a sight this morning with unravelled and shredded loo roll, and neither of my cats are owning up to it (they don't even look guilty). I thought they had grown out of it as they haven't even looked at the loo roll since they were kittens, they are 11 and 5 yo now, so not a cute kitten faze. 

Grrr little toerags!


----------



## Leo Walker (27 November 2016)

Mines never done it. Hes an odd little cat at the best of times but toilet rolls hold no interest for him. He prefers to get his kicks going out the back door and then running round to the front door to ask to come back in, over and over and over!


----------



## Shady (27 November 2016)

Lol , iv'e never had that problem in 30 years.... until now, i bought 2 kittens 5 months ago and  toilet and kitchen rolls are their favourite  things, i have to lock them away now or i come in to a sea of shredded paper, they also steal socks and take them out the cat flap and nick any bit of food they can find, i caught one with a whole baguette the other day, he was dragging it around with the dog following ! nothing is safe in my house anymore , it's like i am under seige!, luckily i am a crazy cat lady and most of my stuff is stuck back together anyway, and i love them to bits


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 November 2016)

What is it with you lot?  

DO NOT POST ANY THREADS ABOUT CATS WITHOUT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Final warning!


----------



## cally6008 (28 November 2016)

Funnily enough, we got a different brand of toilet roll this time and **touch-wood** Brat Cat (aka Buttons, Butt stink) has left it alone.


----------



## ycbm (2 December 2016)

Snow Falcon said:



			What is it with you lot?  

DO NOT POST ANY THREADS ABOUT CATS WITHOUT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Final warning! 

Click to expand...


Will that do?  .  Picture won't post on my wet string link, sorry.


http://s40.photobucket.com/user/cptrayes/media/Sprowtroll2_zpso2s9hnxa.jpg.html?filters[user]=142053578&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## ycbm (2 December 2016)

Dupe


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 December 2016)

Can't see pic ycbm


----------



## ycbm (4 December 2016)

This morning it works!  It was Plenty too, damned expensive!


----------



## mungasmum (4 December 2016)

ycbm said:










This morning it works!  It was Plenty too, damned expensive!
		
Click to expand...

I think both the cat and I are wondering what that strange, black article is in the bottom right of pic!


----------



## ycbm (4 December 2016)

It's the grill pan handle of course  !


----------



## mungasmum (4 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			It's the grill pan handle of course  !
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure it is.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 December 2016)

ycbm said:










This morning it works!  It was Plenty too, damned expensive!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty puss, albeit a naughty tortie! 

We have one of those.


----------



## Fidgety (4 December 2016)

We're in a rented property (shortly to be moving to our own house).  The water pipes in the outhouse in the rented property are lagged in an insulating foam tube which the cats took great delight in stropping their claws on.  We discovered a length of such foam in the airing cupboard in our new house which we brought back to replace the stuff in our rented house.  It has lived in the car for a week and because we were filling up the car for another weekend trip to the house on Friday we put it into the living room so that we could fit it over the next week before we moved out.  We've just come back from a weekend at the new house to find the foam insulation in shreds across the living room floor! Gah!


----------

